# Report: Denver Nuggets interview Mike D'Antoni for head coach position



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

> Former coach Mike D'Antoni formally interviewed for the Denver Nuggets job Tuesday, according to a report by Yahoo! Sports.
> 
> The job is currently held by interim coach Melvin Hunt, whose chances of keeping the job full-time have improved in recent weeks, ESPN.com's Marc Stein reports.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/13007244/denver-nuggets-interview-mike-dantoni-head-coach-position


----------

